# BRATISLAVA | Projects & Construction



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Let me present you the projects and construction from the capital of Slovakia, *Bratislava*!










Bratislava is the capital of Slovakia and, with a population of about 460,000, the country's largest city. Bratislava is in southwestern Slovakia, occupying both banks of the Danube River and the left bank of the Morava River. Bordering Austria and Hungary, it is the only national capital that borders two independent countries.

Bratislava is the political, cultural, and economic centre of Slovakia. It is the seat of the Slovak president, the parliament, and the Slovak Executive. It is home to several universities, museums, theatres, galleries and other important cultural and educational institutions. Many of Slovakia's large businesses and financial institutions also have headquarters there.

The history of the city has been strongly influenced by people of different nations and religions, namely by Austrians, Czechs, Germans, Hungarians, Jews, and Slovaks (in alphabetical order, not significance). The city was the capital of the Kingdom of Hungary, a part of the larger Habsburg Monarchy territories, from 1536 to 1783 and has been home to many Slovak, Hungarian, and German historical figures.

From Wikipedia.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PROJECTS*


Map of all of the projects mentioned below is here.


*LARGE PROJECTS*

*PANORAMA CITY*

*Height:* 108m | *Floors:* 33 | *Architect:* Ricardo Bofill, Juraj Hermann | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C 

*Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*CULENOVA NEW CITY CENTER*

*Floors:* 2x32, 3x27 | *Architect:* Zaha Hadid Architects | *Developer:* Penta | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PREP

*Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*TWIN CITY - SOUTH*

*Floors:* 28 | *Architect:* Benoy, CEPM, AKJ | *Developer:* HB Reavis | *Type:* Office | *Status:* PREP

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*BORY MALL*

*Architect:* Massimiliano Fuksas | *Developer:* Penta | *Type:* Retail | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*BORY HOME*

*Developer:* Penta | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*JUŽNÉ MESTO (SOUTH CITY) PHASE I - SLNEČNICE*

*Architect:* Compass | *Developer:* CRESCO Group | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website











*JUŽNÉ MESTO (SOUTH CITY) PHASE II*

*Developer:* CRESCO Group, Quinlan | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website











*ZUCKERMANDEL*

*Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*PHAROS BUSINESS PARK*

*Architect:* Milieu Architects | *Developer:* 4 Development | *Type:* Retail | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*SMALLER PROJECTS*


*RESIDENTIAL*

*ŠKULTÉTYHO*

*Floors:* 5-7 | *Architect:* Arhitektura Krušec, VSA | *Developer:* Penta | *Status:* PREP

*Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website




















*JÉGÉHO ALEJ III*

*Floors:* 14 | *Architect:* Helika | *Developer:* Finep & Partners | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website











*MEINL RESIDENCE*

*Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* Morócz & Tačovský | *Developer:* Meinl Residence | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*NOVÝ HÁJ*

*Floors:* 10 | *Architect:* Šebo & Lichý Architects | *Developer:* ITB Development | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*RUŽINOVSKÁ 44*

*Floors:* 11 | *Developer:* Junis Development | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website 











*CUBICON GARDENS*

*Floors:* 8 | *Developer:* Hamilton Group | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*VILLINKI*

*Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Peter Moravčík | *Developer:* YIT Reding | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*TARJANNE*

*Floors:* 4 | *Architect:* MFA Architects | *Developer:* YIT Reding | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website










*KIVIKKO*

*Floors:* 2x8, 1x7 | *Architect:* ??? | *Developer:* YIT Reding | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website




















*ZÁHORSKÉ SADY*

*Architect:* Serie Architects, Transform, JDS, AllesWirdGut, etc. | *Developer:* Penta | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*SOFORA*

*Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* VSA | *Developer:* Vencorp Development | *Status:* PREP

*Links:* Official website



















*OFFICE*


*WESTEND GATE*

*Floors:* 9 | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official wbsite











*BUSSINESS GARDEN ŠTEFÁNIKOVA*

*Floors:* 9 | *Architect:* Šebo & Lichý Architects | *Developer:* ITB Development | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*PUBLIC*


*SLOVAK NATIONAL GALLERY RECONSTRUCTION*

*Architect:* BKPŠ Architects | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Official website




















*DANUBIANA GALLERY EXTENSION*

*Architect:* Ján Kukuľa | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website











*BRATISLAVA CASTLE RECONSTRUCTION*

*Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website











*NATIONAL FOOTBALL STADIUM*

*Architect:* Karol Kállay jr. | *Developer:* ŠK Slovan Bratislava | *Status:* PREP

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak)











*ST. MICHAEL'S HOSPITAL*

*Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C












*HOTELS & LEISURE*


*DANUBIA PARK*

*Architect:* Baumschlager&Eberle | *Developer:* Danubia Invest | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Official website




















*MIXED USE*


*PETRŽALKA CITY PHASE I*

*Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* Bluhm Partner AG | *Developer:* Sollaris Developers, Lentimex Development | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website



















*TRANSPORTATION*

*'OLD BRIDGE' RECONSTRUCTION + TRAM SYSTEM EXTENSION*

*Architect:* Miroslav Maťaščík | *Developer:* City of Bratislava & Slovak republic | *Type:* Infrastructure | *Status:* U/C

The 60-year-old bridge deck will be torn down and replaced by a completely new one, which will resemble it. However, it will be wider with more space for pedestrians and cyclists, and also placed higher above the river. After completed, it will become part of a new tram line, which will connect the north part of the city on the left bank with the south part on the right bank.





















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This list will be regularly updated. Thanks to Anuris for new additions to this list.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Didn't realize the capital of Slovakia is booming big.


----------



## Uppercut (Mar 3, 2013)

This topic would be empty if he only posted completed projects... 
Few of them are U/C, rest is only fantasy on the paper


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

LtBk said:


> Didn't realize the capital of Slovakia is booming big.


Yup, Bratislava is changing pretty fast. Most of the projects here are the first post-crisis generation of buildings.



raguvendr1 said:


> BRATISLAVA Construction


Thank you, this building is the part of Culenova New City Centre development. There will be a new museum of modern art in the building on the visualization



Uppercut said:


> This topic would be empty if he only posted completed projects...
> Few of them are U/C, rest is only fantasy on the paper


I tried to present here only projects, which are U/C or the construction will start soon, for example: 

Sofora - next month
National Gallery reconstruction - 2014
Twin City South - 2014
Škultétyho apartment complex - 2014

Another projects, eg. South City Phase I or Bory Mall are parts of larger projects, which should be presented here as well.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*New project*

*ST. MICHAEL'S HOSPITAL*

*Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Construction update, 11/10/2013*



> *BORY MALL*
> 
> *Architect:* Massimiliano Fuksas | *Developer:* Penta | *Type:* Retail | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

CUBICON update


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

BUSSINESS GARDEN ŠTEFÁNIKOVA (sebolichy architects)









source: https://www.facebook.com/architekti...33024018705.1073741872.100003560326621&type=3


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wow.....bratislava couldn't be better....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

And what exactly is the point of this post? It has nothing to de with projects and construction in Bratislava. We know Slovakia still has long way to go, no need to derail this thread, just open your own thread if you want to discuss these subjects.


----------



## alien (May 2, 2005)

uppercut, you diserve ban for this trolling.


----------



## fowner (Jul 10, 2010)

Amrafel said:


> *JÉGÉHO ALEJ III*


*Update: 10/2013*

















-------------------------------------------------------------------



Amrafel said:


> *MEINL RESIDENCE*


*Update: 10/2013*

















-------------------------------------------------------------------



Amrafel said:


> *RUŽINOVSKÁ 44*


*Update: 10/2013*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Construction update, 15/10/2013*



Amrafel said:


> *PANORAMA CITY*
> 
> *Height:* 108m | *Floors:* 33 | *Architect:* Ricardo Bofill, Juraj Hermann | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C


Second crane is on the site. Two smaller cranes are to come.



Lowman said:


> a potrubie


by Lowman of SSC Slovakia


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Construction update, 18/10/2013*



> *PANORAMA CITY*





Lowman said:


>


by Lowman of SSC Slovakia.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *NOVÝ HÁJ*
> 
> *Floors:* 10 | *Architect:* Šebo & Lichý Architects | *Developer:* ITB Development | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website
















































*Source & more photos:* http://www.novyhaj.sk/galeria/stavba


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Project*

*KIVIKKO*

*Floors:* 2x8, 1x7 | *Architect:* ??? | *Developer:* YIT Reding | *Status:* U/C

*Links:* Official website


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *DANUBIANA GALLERY EXTENSION*
> 
> *Architect:* Ján Kukuľa | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website







































*Source & more photos:* https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...153301.1073741829.293110263300&type=3&theater


This is how it looked before the extension:










http://www.falconphotovideo.com/fotogaleria/slides/pic2_sk.html


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Project*

*'OLD BRIDGE' RECONSTRUCTION + TRAM SYSTEM EXTENSION*

*Architect:* Miroslav Maťaščík | *Developer:* City of Bratislava & Slovak Republic | *Type:* Infrastructure | *Status:* U/C

The 60-year-old bridge deck will be torn down and replaced by a completely new one, which will resemble it. However, it will be wider with more space for pedestrians and cyclists, and also placed higher above the river. After completed, it will become part of a new tram line, which will connect the north part of the city on the left bank with the south part on the right bank.






































'Old Bridge' now:


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

I am glad to see the progress here, but on the other hand it's a pity, that we missed the chance to have 1* bridge, in spite of that we are going to reconstruct something that doesn't have anything in common with the former "Franz Josef Brücke".


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW!!! There are some very high quality "Bauhaus" style buildings going up here!


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Reconstruction*

*PARICKOVA 22 & 24*

*Architects:* Schindler Seko Architects | *Developer:* JF Hamilton Group | *Type:* Residential | *Floors:* 7 | *Status:* PREP

This reconstruction is part of a larger proposed project tentatively called 'Cvernovka' that is supposed to redevelop a former thread factory complex in to a new city neighborhood - I will present that here as well, even though it's currently unknown when and in what exact form it will be realized.




























Before the reconstruction:


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Project*

*CVERNOVKA*

*Architects:* 4A | *Developer:* JF Hamilton Group | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO

*Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Developer's website





































Old renders:



















Current status:



















The marked building will be preserved, reconstructed and integrated in to the new development.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Project*

*'Passenger Port' Reconstruction*

*Architect:* Martin Paško, Adom.M Studio | *Developer:* SPaP-LOD | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Floors:* 4 | *Status:* PREP





































Source: http://www.bakurier.sk/courier/view...-pribudne-promenada-vizualizacie/format:short

Current look:










Source: http://www.lod.sk/en/photogallery.aspx


----------



## fowner (Jul 10, 2010)

*Construction Update, 01/12/2013*



Amrafel said:


> *MEINL RESIDENCE*
> 
> *Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* Morócz & Tačovský | *Developer:* Meinl Residence | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

*today*



Amrafel said:


> *OFFICE*
> 
> 
> *WESTEND GATE*
> ...


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Construction update, 07/12/2013*



> *PANORAMA CITY*
> 
> *Height:* 108m | *Floors:* 33 | *Architect:* Ricardo Bofill, Juraj Hermann | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C





Phill said:


> *they are already demolishing those buildings nearby*


Many thanks to Phill. The map of projects was updated as well.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Anuris said:


> *FOREST PARK*
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Ivan Jarina | *Developer:* Cresco | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website





















Source: http://www.forestpark.sk/galeria/fazy-vystavby/


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome bratislava....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock:


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Anuris said:


> *'OLD BRIDGE' RECONSTRUCTION + TRAM SYSTEM EXTENSION*
> 
> *Architect:* Miroslav Maťaščík | *Developer:* City of Bratislava & Slovak republic | *Type:* Infrastructure | *Status:* U/C
> 
> The 60-year-old bridge deck will be torn down and replaced by a completely new one, which will resemble it. However, it will be wider with more space for pedestrians and cyclists, and also placed higher above the river. After completed, it will become part of a new tram line, which will connect the north part of the city on the left bank with the south part on the right bank.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Happy New Year 2014 from Bratislava! 










:cheers:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*New visuals*



Anuris said:


> *HAJPARK*
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Katarína Jágrová | *Developer:* Imagine Development | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Official website







































Project is located on the site with remains of the fluvial forest, so the visuals might become true, when it comes to the amount of greenery.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

Anuris said:


> *NEW STEIN*
> 
> *Floors:* 9 | *Architect:* Ivan Kubík | *Developer:* Dreamfield Property & YIT Reding | *Type:* Mixed Use| *Status:* PRO


New renders:
































































Source: http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/takyto-bude-novy-stein.html


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *NOVÝ HÁJ*
> 
> *Floors:* 10 | *Architect:* Šebo & Lichý Architects | *Developer:* ITB Development | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website












Source: http://www.novyhaj.sk/galeria/stavba


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *ST. MICHAEL'S HOSPITAL*
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C












Source: forum user Janci1982


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *WESTEND GATE*
> 
> *Floors:* 9 | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official wbsite












Source: forum user Janci1982


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *PANORAMA CITY*
> 
> *Height:* 108m | *Floors:* 33 | *Architect:* Ricardo Bofill, Juraj Hermann | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





















Source: forum user Lowman










Source: http://www.panoramacity.sk/gallery/priebeh-výstavby


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Anuris said:


> *'OLD BRIDGE' RECONSTRUCTION + TRAM SYSTEM EXTENSION*
> 
> *Architect:* Miroslav Maťaščík | *Developer:* City of Bratislava & Slovak Republic | *Type:* Infrastructure | *Status:* U/C
> 
> The 60-year-old bridge deck will be torn down and replaced by a completely new one, which will resemble it. However, it will be wider with more space for pedestrians and cyclists, and also placed higher above the river. After completed, it will become part of a new tram line, which will connect the north part of the city on the left bank with the south part on the right bank.







































Source: forum user Favorit


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wonderful city. others can brag about how tall their buildings are, but cities like Bratislava can brag about the quality of construction, the human scale and how in turn this creates a wonderful quality of life in the city. cheers :cheers:


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *BORY MALL*
> 
> *Architect:* Massimiliano Fuksas | *Developer:* Penta | *Type:* Retail | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





















Source: forum user helicop








Also, the design has changed (unfortunately). Here are the new renders:
































































Source: http://bory.com/sk/mall/galeria


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Amrafel said:


> *PHAROS BUSINESS PARK*
> 
> *Architect:* Milieu Architects | *Developer:* 4 Development | *Type:* Retail | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website


update taken by me on Wednesday














































for more pics, check my flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

*Construction Updates*

Cheerio,

hope I may add some recent ones.



Anuris said:


> *NEW STEIN*
> 
> *Floors:* 9 | *Architect:* Ivan Kubík | *Developer:* Dreamfield Property & YIT Reding | *Type:* Mixed Use| *Status:* PRO
















Amrafel said:


> *TWIN CITY - SOUTH*
> 
> *Floors:* 28 | *Architect:* Benoy, CEPM, AKJ | *Developer:* HB Reavis | *Type:* Office | *Status:* PREP






> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website














> *BRATISLAVA CASTLE RECONSTRUCTION*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Fox House



fowner said:


> *FOX HOUSE* - http://foxhouse.sk


30.11.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*New visuals*



> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Here is one more:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*New visuals*

Another set of the new visuals of Zuckermandel project. It seems that now after finishing of Bory Mall it will be the largest project U/C in Bratislava, together with Panorama City project (btw., they have the same developer).


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Gotta post some recent ones again!

My favourite one:


fowner said:


> *FOX HOUSE* - http://foxhouse.sk








Anuris said:


> *Medicky Park *
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Šujan-Stassel | *Developer:* Wien-Süd, WS-Holding | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website






Amrafel said:


> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website










Amrafel said:


> *BRATISLAVA CASTLE RECONSTRUCTION*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website








Amrafel said:


> *ST. MICHAEL'S HOSPITAL*
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C








Anuris said:


> *NEW STEIN*
> 
> *Floors:* 9 | *Architect:* Ivan Kubík | *Developer:* Dreamfield Property & YIT Reding | *Type:* Mixed Use| *Status:* PRO


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

*Construction update: Zuckermandel, 3.2.2015*



Amrafel said:


> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website












more on Bratislava YIMBY: http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.sk/2015/02/construction-update-zuckermandel-322015.html

follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bratislava-YIMBY/550697915064438?ref=bookmarks


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

*Construction Update | 21.2.'15*



fowner said:


> *FOX HOUSE* - http://foxhouse.sk







Anuris said:


> *Medicky Park *
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Šujan-Stassel | *Developer:* Wien-Süd, WS-Holding | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website











Amrafel said:


> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website







Amrafel said:


> *BRATISLAVA CASTLE RECONSTRUCTION*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website













Anuris said:


> *NEW STEIN*
> 
> *Floors:* 9 | *Architect:* Ivan Kubík | *Developer:* Dreamfield Property & YIT Reding | *Type:* Mixed Use| *Status:* PRO









Amrafel said:


> *ST. MICHAEL'S HOSPITAL*
> 
> *Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Bratislava YIMBY visited Villinki:










more: http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.sk/2015/02/villinki.html


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*New project*

*Blumental Residence*

*Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* A1 ReSpect | *Developer:* Corwin Capital | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* PRO

Official website.

*Articles*:

http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.cz/2014/12/novy-projekt-komplex-mytna-radlinskeho.html

http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.sk/2015/01/odhalene-rezidencia-blumental-revealed.html



















More on Bratislava YIMBY.


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Amrafel said:


> *NATIONAL FOOTBALL STADIUM*
> 
> *Architect:* Karol Kállay jr. | *Developer:* ŠK Slovan Bratislava | *Status:* PREP
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak)


Bratislava YIMBY: http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.sk/2015/03/na-tehelnom-poli-sa-zacala-vystavba.html

FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bratislava-YIMBY/550697915064438?ref=bookmarks


----------



## DiscoVolante (Mar 7, 2015)

Wspaniałe!


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

*Construction update: Cubicon Gardens, 7.3.2015*



Amrafel said:


> *CUBICON GARDENS*
> 
> *Floors:* 8 | *Developer:* Hamilton Group | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Official website












more on Bratislava YIMBY: http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.sk/2015/03/construction-update-cubicon-gardens.html

FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bratislava-YIMBY/550697915064438?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Velominati (Feb 24, 2015)

hmm, there is a lot of projects U/C now. Hope this trend will continue, especially in the city centre, where is a lot of empty plots and spaces between buildings (these should be developed asap)


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*New Renders*

New Stein




















Twin City





























Staromestska Offices





































Source: http://www.boglearchitects.com/veterna


Bratislava Castle Reconstruction



















Source: https://www.nrsr.sk/web/Dynamic/Download.aspx?DocID=408216


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Update*



Amrafel said:


> *ZUCKERMANDEL*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Mixed Use | *Status:* PRO
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





matejb said:


>


+ 

New renders from the project's website:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

^^^^There is also a video:


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*Construction Updates*



Amrafel said:


> *TWIN CITY - SOUTH*
> 
> *Floors:* 28 | *Architect:* Benoy, CEPM, AKJ | *Developer:* HB Reavis | *Type:* Office | *Status:* PREP
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





matejb said:


>





PosoniumAster said:


> https://flic.kr/p/s6cTEn
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/snuVyq
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/sknm13





Amrafel said:


> *PANORAMA CITY*
> 
> *Height:* 108m | *Floors:* 33 | *Architect:* Ricardo Bofill, Juraj Hermann | *Developer:* J&T Real Estate | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





Amrafel said:


> Z flickru:
> 
> 
> 2015-03-25 Bratislava by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr





Amrafel said:


> *Blumental Residence*
> 
> *Floors:* 8 | *Architect:* A1 ReSpect | *Developer:* Corwin Capital | *Type:* Residential | *Status:* PRO
> 
> ...





slowake said:


> 30.04.2015





Amrafel said:


> *BRATISLAVA CASTLE RECONSTRUCTION*
> 
> *Architect:* Bouda Masár Architekti | *Developer:* Slovak republic | *Status:* U/C
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (Slovak) | Official website





Engerau said:


> 29/04/2015





Amrafel said:


> *PRI MYTE RESIDENCE*
> 
> *Floors:* 5-7 | *Architect:* Arhitektura Krušec, VSA | *Developer:* Penta | *Status:* PREP
> 
> *Links:* Forum thread (International) | Forum thread (Slovak) | "]Official website





















Source: Official Website


*Second Phase Renders*:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Slnečnice *| zones AB1 and AB4

Another two parts of Slnečnice (Sunflowers), one of the biggest developments in the country, has been revealed. Construction of these zones is planned between 2020 and 2029 (divided into 6 phases). It will become home for about 2,500 residents.

Project facts (of zones AB1 and AB4):


Location: Petržalka borough
Developer: Cresco Group
Architect: PMArchitekti, What architects
Type: mixed-use
Height: up to 22 f (72.7 m)
Homes: 1015
Spaces for retail/offices/other facilities: 5,500 sqm
Website: https://www.slnecnice.sk/
Renders:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Sky Park construction update, 30/10/2018*




























Render: 









Source: Penta Real Estate


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

If i count properly, Bratislava will have 20 towers >100m in 2-3 years max. Impressive according to european standards.


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

Indeed. It will have a good looking skyline for a city in Central Europe.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, it may take a little longer, but that count is quite correct. However, some of the towers are not in the central cluster which is a pity. 

Another issue is that most of the towers have similar height (around 105-115 metres) so it will create a wall of buildings from some viewpoints. 

However, the skyline is becoming more impressive each day, definitely unusual for a CE city, with exception of Warsaw. I only regret that Bratislava always gets overlooked.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

The skyline in formation is even more impressive IMO considering the size of the city (a half-million inh.) than being in CE.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Guthaus *| Proposed

Today, developer Corwin has revealed rebranded, about 5 years old project of development in the area next to the Račianska street, one of the mostly changing boulevards in the city.

Project facts :


Location: Račianska st
Developer: Corwin
Architect: AllesWirdGut
Construction period: 2019 - 2021
Type: residential
Height: 20, 17, 8 f
Homes: 290
Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bella Vita Residence *| U/C

Project facts :


Location: Sliačska/Tupého st - Map
Developer: BestWine
Architect: Metropol
Construction period: 2018 - 1Q 2020
Type: residential + retail
Height: 2× 5 f
Homes: 120
Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Kozia 16 *| Proposed
Map

Small project of renovation of two-floor old building and new 5f infill in the yard. Author of the design is studio Cechvala Architects.

Before (StreetView):










Project:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

New budget housing project on the east outskirt of the city has been revealed:

Project facts


 Location: Galvaniho st • Map
Architect: Morocz Tacovsky
Construction period: 2019 - 2021
Height: 7 - 8 f
Homes: 279 - 321
Retail: approx. 800 sqm
Renders


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nová Matadorka*



Project of redevelopment of (part of) former Matador factory located in the south-east part of Petržalka borough

Project facts:


Location: Kopčianska st • Map
Type: mixed use
Developer: Matador development
Costs: € 22.6 million
Construction period: 9/2019 - 3/2021
Office space: 6,264 sqm
Retail: 480 sqm
Homes: 146


Current state:



















Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Amrafel said:


> *PORTUM*
> 
> *Architect:* A1 Architecture | *Developer:* TK Estate | *Type:* Mixed use | *Height:* 1x115 meters, 1x97 meters | *Status:* PRO | *Construction period:* 2019-2021
> 
> ...


New renders have been revealed:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Domy Kramáre*

Project of reconstruction of current administrative building in Kramáre neighborhood into mixed-use bulding with both residential and administrative/retail functions.


Location: Stromová/Uhrova st. • Map
Completion: 6/2020

Height: 4 - 6 f
Homes: about 75
Website (in Slovak): http://www.domykramare.sk/
Before (StreetView):










Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Duby*

Project "Duby" (Oaks) will rise in locality called Krčace, located between Karlova Ves and Dúbravka boroughs. It's a first step of transformation of this big area which is relatively close to the center and which is mostly unused (with only few gardens). On base with smaller shopping and administrative center, two residential towers will be built in this phase.

Project facts:


Type: mixed use
Location: Karloveská/Mikuláša Schneidera-Trnavského st • Map
Public transport: tram stop Dolné Krčace

Developer: Asid
Construction period: 2019 - 2020 (previous plan, probably will be delayed)

No. of buildings: 2
Height: 16, 18 f

Homes: 340
Renders:




























Future look on whole Krčace area:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Ludwigov Mlyn*

Project of infill in eastern part of city, in grounds of former "Ludwig's mill".

Project facts:


Location: Metodova/Levická st, Nové Mesto borough • Map
Developer: imagine development
Architect: Vallo Sadovsky

Construction period: 2019 - 2021
Height: 9 f
Homes: 40
Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nová Dunajská*

New residential project replacing older building in central part of the city.

Project facts:


Location: Dunajská st, Staré Mesto (Old town) borough • Map
Architect: JRKVC
Construction period: 2019 - 2020

Height: 6 f
Homes: 20
Website: https://www.novadunajska.sk/
Before:









Source

Renders:






























​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Some updates from downtown:*


OscarNiemeyer said:


>





jonkie said:


>


*STANICA NIVY & NIVY TOWER*














dustik said:


> 21.1.2019





OscarNiemeyer said:


>


*EUROVEA CITY* | Site preparation










[/SIZE]


matiasmx said:


> *10*[/SIZE]00]


 *SKY PARK*










[/SIZE][/FONT]



wilie said:


> *26.1.2019*





JamesonSK said:


> update zdroj FB





OscarNiemeyer said:


>


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a huge construction site!


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

For a small country like Slovakia, this looks like a great cluster of high-rises/skyscrapers.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nový Ružinov* | 5th phase

Project Nový Ružinov is located in the part of the city called Pálenisko, which is, despite its proximity to the downtown, mostly unused now and containing mainly fields. After first phases of the project, when several residential-only buildings were built, extension of urban area continues - in current phase, new administrative and mixed-use buildings are proposed. Despite small size of these activities, it's another step how to transform the area into new neighborhood.

Project facts:


Location: Bajkalská st, Pálenisko • Map
Construction period: 2020 - 2023
Architects: Compass

Office space: 7,040 sqm
Homes: 17
Website: https://www.novyruzinov.sk/
Renders:




















[









Previous phases of the project:


----------



## mcpollo (May 21, 2013)

Dale said:


> When does Eurovea 2 start ?


started already. Parking removed and started to dig.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Updates from downtown:*

Panorama of Bratislava by Peter Lukáč, on Flickr


*STANICA NIVY & NIVY TOWER *(125 m)














dustik said:


> Od kolegu, 13.3.2019





matiasmx said:


>





d-sky said:


>


*EUROVEA CITY* (168 m) | Site preparation










[/SIZE]




smajlo said:


>


 *SKY PARK *(80, 4× 105, 120 m)














wilie said:


> *17.3.2019*


*KLINGERKA *(118 m) | Site preparation















matiasmx said:


>


 

*Map of development projects in Bratislava*
​


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

Regarding the SKY PARK,
Is there already a construction date for the 80m, the 4th 105m and the 120m towers ?
Are they waiting to finish the 3 towers under construction before to start with the other ones ?
Thanks.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Pitchoune said:


> Regarding the SKY PARK,
> Is there already a construction date for the 80m, the 4th 105m and the 120m towers ?
> Are they waiting to finish the 3 towers under construction before to start with the other ones ?
> Thanks.


80 m office tower is already under construction, completed will be probably in 2nd half of 2020. For 2020 is planned also start of construction of 4th residential and 120 m office tower (depends on obtaining of necessary permits). Whole Sky Park has to be completed in 2023.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks BHT!
Anyway the ongoing developpments in Bratislava are impressive!


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

As someone who didn't follow the Bratislava construction updates up to a month ago, I have to say I was really well surprised to see how many towers were going up in the city. 

Really a great show for the city kay:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Mickiewiczova 10 *| New infill

Project facts:


Location: Mickiewiczova st, Staré Mesto Borough • Map
Developer: Fingest
Status: u/c
Construction period: 3/2019 - 8/2020
Height: 7 f

Homes: 31
Website: http://novebytystaremesto.sk/
State before:










Renders:





































Update:


OscarNiemeyer said:


> Mickiewiczova


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Dom športu *| Reconstruction

Dom športu ("House of sport") is located in Pasienky, an area with many sport centers and play fields. This former hotel, originally dedicated for sportsmen and constructed about 40 years ago, is to be completely reconstructed and converted to mixed use building with both residential and administrative functions. It's also proposed that in one part of the project, new Museum of Slovak sport will be created.

Project facts:


Location: Junácka st, Nové Mesto Borough • Map
Architect: FVA Architekti

Status: ongoing works

Construction period: 2018 - 2Q 2020

Height: 10 f
Office spaces: 5,000 sqm

Homes: 47
Website: https://www.domsportu.eu/
Update:


stanley-SK said:


> DSC_0731 by Stanley SK, on Flickr


Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Vydrica *| 1st phase revealed

Developer Lucron has revealed the 1st of total three phases of Vydrica, one of the most important new developments in the city.

Project is located in the area of former same-name neighborhood between Bratislava castle and Danube, which had been completely demolished during 1960s. After long years, unused space will be built-up and the city will finally get extension of it's historical center (it will probably become the biggest compact pedestrian-only area in Europe). It will be also important connection of the historical city core with castle area (new lift/funicular is being considered) and western riverbanks (Zuckermandel or Riverpark).

*Old Vydrica*






























*Sketch overview of the project*
Red - first phase of development • Blue - other phases • Green - new or revitalized public spaces











*Facts about the first phase
*
Architects of the project areCompass Architekti, Šujan_Štassel and Marko & placemakers in cooperation with Siebert+Talaš, 2ka and Jabornegg & Palffy Architects. Created will be total 208 flats, office spaces of approximately 2,800 sqm and 4,300 sqm of retail. Completion is planned for 2022.




















*Sketch of the public space* between the first phase and ruins of Vodná veža ("Water tower", _Turris aquatica_). This former defense building from 11th century is owned by municipality and will be revitalized too.









*Aerial view*









After completion of whole development in 2025, Vydrica is supposed to become creative and open-minded place, which will be attractive for both locals and tourists.

_____________
Website: http://vydrica.com/en/home/


----------



## Nick Holmes (Feb 28, 2014)

much more going on than in Berlin, lol


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

Can someone list all 100+towers with its planned connstruction end date? Would be great.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

100m+ towers that are u/c or proposed with estimated date of completion:


168 m - Eurovea Tower - 2021
125 m - Nivy Tower - 2019
120 m - Sky Park Offices - 2023
115 m - Klingerka - 2021
115 m - Mlynské Nivy Košická - 2023
115 m - Portum 1 - 2021 (?)
105 m - Sky Park Residence 1 - 2020

105 m - Sky Park Residence 2 - 2020

105 m - Sky Park Residence 3 - 2020
105 m - Sky Park Residence 4 - 2023
102 m - Ister Tower - 2022 (?)
101 m - Alfa Park 1 - ?
101 m - Alfa Park 2 - ?
99.9 m - Green Park - 2021
97 m - Portum 2 - 2021 (?)
_? m - Eurovea Congress Tower - 2022_
Graphic showing some of the towers:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Downtown in April:*

Bratislava - new buildings by Marian Gasparik, on Flickr

*STANICA NIVY & NIVY TOWER *(125 m)














dustik said:


> 18.4.2019





palsoft said:


>


*EUROVEA CITY* (168 m) | Site preparation










[/SIZE]




harweyko said:


>


 
*SKY PARK *(80, 4× 105, 120 m)













palsoft said:


>



*Map of development projects in Bratislava*
​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Domové role *| Greenfield transformation










Domové role is one of the last greenfields located close to the city center. It spreads between railway line no. 132, Vrakuňa housing estate, Slovnaft refinery and R7 motorway. The most of the area is currently used for fields or individual gardens. Thanks to the proximity to the Old town/Downtown, good transport infrastructure (tram line is being considered) and also Small Danube (which flows through), it's an attractive locality new development. 

The urbanization of Domové role has already begun - the first two projects in the greenfield have been revealed.


Project called *Vlčie maky* ("Poppies") will include 12 buildings (3 residential-only and 9 for retail) with height of max. 6 floors. Number of homes is 147, retail spaces have size of 2,300 sqm. Construcion is supposed to start next year, completion is estimated for 2022. It will be definitely low-cost project (one of the cheapest in the city) and with this fact corresponds also quite low level of architecture (author is studio P.S.Arch).



















The second project is located right next to the previous one and will be formed by 6 buildings, each 5 floors high and with total 152 homes. Architect of the project is studio morocz_tacovsky, construction period is 2020 - 2022. Following phases are already in planning.


















__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*
​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sky Park *| new details revealed

Today, the developer Penta Real Estate has unveiled details of a park, in which the project's being situated.

With size of about 30.000 sqm, it has to become "green oasis" in the middle of Downtown, with a characteristic element in the form of wavy landscape. The whole area will be divided into several parts, including central point with a fountain, amphitather, picnic lawn, various playgrounds, flower garden, running track etc.

Authors of the design are Townshend Landscape Architects, Marko&Placemakers, and, of course, Zaha Hadid Architects. The park is supposed to be completed together with first 3 residential towers, i.e. in Q2 2020.






















































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*
​


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Námestie SNP (SNP Square) *| revitalization

One of the central Bratislava squares, SNP Sq., will be reconstructed in the near future. Before that, smaller interventions will be made to improve the quality of public space for pedestrians and cyclists. This includes extension of the pedestrian zones, removing car-parking from the side-streets, new benches and lighting, new portable greenery, new bike-racks, construction of children playground or unification of street furniture.

Architectural competition for the general makeover of the square will be organized this year as well. 

Project is funded by the City of Bratislava and moderated by Bratislava Metropolitan Institute. 

The current look of the square can be seen here. I recommend to take a look at it, it is now really dilapidated, however that might change soon.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Omnia*

Official website: https://www.omnia.sk/

Location:


Street: Tomášikova


Borough: Ružinov


Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: FVA


Construction period: Q2 2019 - Q1 2021


Office space: approx. 11,000 m²


Retail space: aprox. 1,700 m²


Homes: 112
 
Construction on the plot has started and new renderings have been revealed.













































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*
​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*UNIQ Slnečnice* | Zone Slnečnice - Viladomy

Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556891

Official website: https://www.slnecnice.sk/

Location:


Street: Fialová


Borough: Petržalka


Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: Compass


Developer: Cresco


Construction period: 2019 - 2021


Number of buildings: 5



Homes: 382

UNIQ Slnečnice is the last phase of Zone Viladomy, part of the Slnečnice ('Sunflowers') project, which is currently the biggest development under construction in Slovakia. 













































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## Bartek78 (Oct 24, 2005)

great to see such pace of development in Bratislava. Kudos from Warsaw!


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Twin City B7* | Downtown area

Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494145

Official website: N/A

Location:


Street: Bottova
 

Borough: Staré mesto

 

Map: Google


Project facts:


Architects: morocz_tacovsky
 

Developer: HB Reavis

 

Construction period: 2021 - 2023

 

Height: 75 m


Floors: 19

 

Office space: approx. 17,000 sqm


Retail space: approx. 800 sqm

Developer HB Reavis revealed the first details about the proposed tower which will rise in the middle of downtown between Bottova and Továrenská streets and which will replace a current terminal of (temporary) bus station.








(Note that final design wasn't unveiled yet)

__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sasinkova 21* | Infill completed

Official website: N/A

Location:


Street: Sasinkova
 

Borough: Staré mesto

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: AVK
 

Developer: A.E. Invest
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2019

 

Floors: 5

 

Homes: 9



archinfo.sk said:


>


Source of photos


__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Vila Ľadová* | Infill

Official website: https://www.vilaladova.sk/

Location:


Street: Šancová
 

Borough: Staré mesto

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Developer: VI Group
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2019

 

Floors: 7

 

Homes: 34


Retail space: 220 sqm
 


Trak-Tor said:


>



__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*East Tower & Eurovea City Congress* | More details revealed

Official website: http://euroveacity.com/
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208554

Location:


Street: Pribinova


Borough: Staré mesto

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts:


Developer: JTRE


Architect: GFI


Public spaces design: Beth Galí (BB+GG Arquitectes)
 

Construction period: 2022 - 2024



Costs: € 100 million


Certification: BREEAM Outstanding

 

Floors: 26

 

Congress space: approx. 10,000 sqm


Office space: approx. 39,000 sqm



























__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing projects!


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Ahoj park* | Project completed

Official website: https://www.ahojpark.sk/

Location:


Street: Sliačska
 

Borough: Nové mesto

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts:


Architects: Compass
 

Developer: Ahoj Development
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2019

 

Floors: 8

 

Homes: 195


Retail: 330 sqm














archinfo.sk said:


>


 *Photo credit: *Pavel Meluš a Juraj Marko via archinfo.sk
__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Mamapapa* | Project completed

Official website: https://www.mamapapa.sk/

Location:


Street: Nejedlého
 

Borough: Dúbravka

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: Šebo Lichý
 

Developer: ITB Development
 

Construction period: 2015 - 2018

 

Floors: 8

 

Homes: 115



archinfo.sk said:


>


 *Photo credit: *Monika and Ľubo Stacho via archinfo.sk
__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Jaskáč*

Official website: http://jaskac.sk/

Location:


Street: Jaskový rad

 

Borough: Nové mesto

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts:


Architects: GFI
 

Developer: Cresco; Weon
 

Construction period: Q4 2019 - 2021

 

Floors: 8

 

Homes: 32
 

Retail: 260 sqm
 
A new small project which will rise at the edge of Kramáre neighborhood, next to the overloaded Pražská st. In the future, construction of another development in touch is proposed.


































__________________

 *Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Stanica Nivy & Nivy Tower *| Update

Official websites: https://www.stanicanivy.sk/, https://nivytower.sk/

Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907245

Location:


Street: Mlynské nivy

 

Borough: Ružinov

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: Benoy, Siebert+Talaš
 

Developer: HB Reavis


Costs: € 345 million
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2019 (Nivy Tower) / 2020 (Stanica Nivy)

 

Floors: 29


Height: 125 m

 

Retail space: 70,000 sqm


Office space: 31,000 sqm

 





















dustik said:


> 12.7.2019





OscarNiemeyer said:


>





hraby said:


> 09.07.2019:





Trak-Tor said:


> ekonomika.sme.sk





jonkie said:


>


__________________

 *Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Vila Bellova*

Official website: http://vilabellova.sk/

Location:


Street: Bellova

 

Borough: Nové mesto

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts:


Architects: Forzet/Závodný-Závodná
 

Developer: Bell Invest
 

Completion: Q3 2019

 

Floors: 3

 

Homes: 12









































__________________

 *Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Gorkého 4* | Renovation completed

Official website: https://www.gorkeho4.sk/

Location:


Street: Gorkého

 

Borough: Staré mesto

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts:


Architects: Bouda Masár
 

Developer: AMW Development
 

Renovation works: 2014 - 2019

 

Floors: 5


Office space: 3,100 sqm

 
Renovation project of former headquarters of Chamber of Commerce and Industry from architect Jozef Hubert built in 1904. The building in eclectic style was originally 3-floors high, a roof extension designed by Milan Michal Harminc was realized in 1920s.




































































Source of the photos: https://www.archinfo.sk/diela/rekon...a-priemyselnej-komory-uhorska-bratislava.html

__________________

 *Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nová Matadorka *| Final design revealed*
*
Official website: https://novamatadorka.sk/
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2139966

Location:


Street: Údernícka / Kopčianska
 

Borough: Petržalka
 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Description: transformation of old industrial area into a new neighborhhood


Architects: Compass


Developer: Matador Development


Type: mixed use


Status: proposed









































































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bory Home *| 1st phase completed 

Official website: http://borybyvanie.sk/ 
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536184

Location:


Borough: Devínska Nová Ves
 

Map: OSM

Project facts: 

Architects: ADOM M Studio
 

Developer: Penta Investments
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2019
 

Floors: 6
 

Homes: 340
 
Budget housing project on the city's outskirts, part of the massive future development.













yale99 said:


>


__________________  

*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sky Park *| Update

Official website: https://skypark.sk/
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260283 

Location:


Street: Továrenská


Borough: Ružinov
 

Map: OSM
 
Project facts: 

Architects: Zaha Hadid Architects


Landscape design: Marko and Placemakers
 

Developer: Penta Investments
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2021


Height: 4×105 m, 120 m, 80 m

 

Floors: 4×31, 30, 18


Office space: 70,000 sqm

 

Homes: 1,048
















filip443 said:


>





noname88 said:


>





jjanosik said:


>





mr.jurek said:


>


 __________________ 

*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Rozeta * 

Official website: https://www.yit.sk/bratislava/ruzinov/rozeta
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401020 

Location:


Street: Klincová


Borough: Ružinov

 

Map: Google
 
Project facts: 

Architects: AK Jančina
 

Developer: YIT
 

Construction period: 2019 - 2022


Height: 36 m

 

Floors: 11
 

Homes: 78 (1st phase)
 
Residential project close to the busy Bajkalská and Záhradnícka streets. In following phase a second, twin tower will be built.

















__________________
 
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Klingerka *| Update*
*
Official website: https://klingerka.sk/en
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569833

Location:


Street: Prístavná
 

Borough: Ružinov 
 

Map: Google

Project facts: 

Architects: GFI
 

Developer: J&T Real Estate
 

Construction period: 2019 - 2021


Costs: € 84 million

 

Height: 115 m 
 

Floors: 35


Office space: 10,000 sqm

 

Homes: 380















Digitalky said:


> IMG_4296 by Theben Neudorfer, on Flickr[/IMG]IMG_4297 by Theben Neudorfer, on FlickrIMG_4318 by Theben Neudorfer, on Flickr[/IMG]


__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Byty Tehelné Pole *| Update 

Official website: http://bytytehelnepole.sk/ 
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398600

Location:


Street: Bajkalská
 

Borough: Nové Mesto
 

Map: Google

Project facts: 

Architects: Expoline
 

Developer: Grafobal Group
 

Construction period: 2016 - 2019
 

Costs: € 25 million 
 

Floors: 24
 

Retail space: 1,200 sqm 
 

Homes: 334












yale99 said:


>


__________________ 
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Office Prístavná 1* 

Official website: https://pristavna1.sk/index-EN.php 

Location:


Street: Prístavná
 

Borough: Ružinov
 

Map: Google

Project facts: 

Architects: AVK Architects
 

Developer: RV Development 2
 

Construction period: 2019 - 2021
 

Costs: € 26 millio 


Height: 38 m

 

Floors: 8


Office space: 16,375 sqm

 

Retail space: 971 sqm 



















































__________________ 
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Projects updates from Koliba*
by yale 99*
*









*Rezidencia Na Varte*










yale99 said:


>


*Gansberg*










yale99 said:


>


*Vila Bellova*










yale99 said:


>


*Vily Krahulčia*










yale99 said:


>


*
BellaVita Residence*










yale99 said:


>


*Roličky*










yale99 said:


>


*Nová Koliba*










yale99 said:


>


__________________ 
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sky Park *| Update

Official website: https://skypark.sk/
Bratislava forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260283 

Location:


Street: Továrenská


Borough: Ružinov
 

Map: OSM
 
Project facts: 

Architects: Zaha Hadid Architects


Landscape design: Marko and Placemakers
 

Developer: Penta Investments
 

Construction period: 2017 - 2023


Height: 4×105 m, 120 m, 80 m

 

Floors: 4×31, 30, 18


Office space: 70,000 sqm

 

Homes: 1,048










































wlatko said:


> IMG_20190903_115603350 by Vladimír Baran, on Flickr
> IMG_20190903_122802643 by Vladimír Baran, on Flickr
> IMG_20190903_122817107_HDR by Vladimír Baran, on Flickr





VisitorBoy1212 said:


>





OscarNiemeyer said:


>





Digitalky said:


> Zdroj: FB stránka Sky Park by Zaha Hadid
> 3 by Theben Neudorfer, on Flickr
> [/IMG]
> 1 by Theben Neudorfer, on Flickr[/IMG]





Slak ma trafi said:


> Zdroj>Penta


 __________________ 

*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*N!do *| phase II

Official website: https://www.nido.sk/ 
Bratislava Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975398

Location:


Street: Trnavská cesta

 

Borough: Nové Mesto

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: GRIDO
 

Developer: Iuris
 

Construction period: 2020 - 2022



Type: mixed use

 

Height: 15, 5, 4 f

 

Office space: 3,775 sqm


Retail space: 993 sqm



Homes: 105
















































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Terchovská *| social housing project

Official website: https://www.mib.sk/ 
Bratislava Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2249142

Location:


Street: Terchovská, Benšelova, Galvaniho

 

Borough: Ružinov

 

Map: Google

Project facts:


Architects: The Büro
 

Investor: City of Bratislava


Costs: € 9.4 million

 

Construction period: 2022 - 2023



Type: residential

 

Height: 16.5 m



Floors: 5

 

Homes: 82


Retail space: 314 sqm


The winning proposal for a new social housing project in the eastern part of the city, right next to the busy Galvaniho street, was revealed today. Total 76 architecture firms took part in the design competition which was organized by Bratislava Metropolitan Institute.






































__________________
*Map of development projects in Bratislava*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Life Park Residence *| Completed

*Location:*

Street: Drotárska cesta
Borough: Ružinov
Map: Google Maps
*Project facts:*

Architects: Hantabal Architekti
Developer: Strabag
Construction period: 2017 - 2019
Floors: 5
Retail space: 229 sqm
Homes: 22


















































*Photo credit: Juraj Hantabal via archinfo.sk









Life Park Residence, Drotárska cesta, Bratislava


Menšia mierka spoločného bývania. Kultivovaná architektonická forma vynikne najmä v porovnaní s okolitým kontextom. Slušná je tiež práca s terénom a osadením objektov...



www.archinfo.sk




*


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it might be time for an update 









KCAP and CITYFÖRSTER Design New Cultural Destination for Bratislava, Slovakia


Bratislava’s existing Istropolis culture and congress center will be replaced by a new cultural destination designed by KCAP and CITYFÖRSTER.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Few recently revealed developments:

*New Istropolis *| Mixed-use scheme in central Bratislava

Official website: Nový Istropolis | Immocap
Bratislava Forum thread: [Bratislava] Trnavské mýto | Nový Istropolis

Location:

Street: Trnavské Mýto
Borough: Nové Mesto
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: KCAP, Cityforster, Charcoalblue, Pantograph
Investor: Immocap
Construction period: 2023-2025
Type: Mixed-use (offices, residences, hotel, cultural and cogress venue)
Height: 100 m +
Offices: TBA
Homes: 250
Capacity of the venue: Up to 5k visitors

Massive mixed-use scheme New Istropolis will replace the modernist complex with the new urban structure containing the largest Bratislava congress and cultural venue, new congress hotel, offices and homes, alongside with retail and new public space. Design of the project was chosen in a competition among the leading European firms.


































*Mlynské Nivy scheme *| Mixed-use scheme in transforming brownfield area

Official website: Mlynske nivy

Location:

Street: Mlynské Nivy, Prístavná, Plynárenská
Borough: Ružinov
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: Sadovsky Architects, Marko&Placemakers
Investor: YIT Slovakia
Construction period: 2023-2027
Type: Mixed-use (offices, residences, retail)
Offices: TBA
Homes: TBA
Retail: TBA
Cost: 300 millions of €

Developer YIT Slovakia wants to transform a massive brownfield onto an active urban quarter with homes, offices and retail. Buildings will be placed around the first "cooling" park in Bratislava. 


























*Klingerka II&III *| Mixed-use scheme in the new downtown

Official website: https://jtre.sk/projekty/klingerka II&III

Skyscrapercity thread: [Bratislava] Klingerka 37 f (118 m)

Location:

Street: Košická
Borough: Ružinov
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: GFI
Investor: JTRE
Construction period: 2023-2027
Type: Mixed-use (offices, residences, retail)
Offices: 31.000 sqm
Homes: 546
Retail: TBA
Height: 130m +

JTRE extends its Klingerka scheme by adding several new residential towers and office tower which could be one of the tallest buildings in Bratislava. Project should also contain "first-street" retail and a massive green courtyard. 


















*Innovatrics HQ *| Office campus

Location:

Street: Jurská
Borough: Nové Mesto / Rača
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: A.M. Architects
Investor: Innovatrics
Construction period: 2020-2022
Type: Offices

Slovak IT company Innovatrics is about to build its new HQ which will reflect its sharp growth in recent years. It will have a form of a small campus where also the new co-working centre will be located.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

First tower in Sky Park is completed alongside with neighboring section of the new park. Two other residential towers, one office tower and reconstructed historical heating plant will completed in a few weeks with its respective sections of the park.

Project was designed by Zaha Hadid Architects and Vietzke&Borstelmann Architekten and developed by Penta Real Estate.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

And also the construction of the first Bratislava skyscraper, Eurovea Tower with 46f and 168 meters is fully underway. Project is a part of a large riverfront scheme Eurovea and it will contain 389 homes. It is designed by local firm GFI and developed by JTRE.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## regis15 (Aug 30, 2017)

Amrafel said:


> And also the construction of the first Bratislava skyscraper, Eurovea Tower with 46f and 168 meters is fully underway. Project is a part of a large riverfront scheme Eurovea and it will contain 389 homes. It is designed by local firm GFI and developed by JTRE.


Skyscraper with 168 meters?


----------



## Cool_John753 (Jan 5, 2018)

Damn man, Bratislava is booming nowadays!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

regis15 said:


> Skyscraper with 168 meters?


By definition, skyscrapers are buildings taller than 150 meters.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Reconstruction of former thread factory is nearing completion. It will be an upscale office complex called *Pradiareň 1900* (Thread factory in Slovak, 1900 is the date when the original building was designed) and developed by YIT Slovakia.


















It is a part of a larger scheme called *Zwirn*. It will contain almost 800 homes, retail space and additional offices. Construction of the first stage should start in a few weeks.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Muchovo námestie rental housing *| New public rental housing in the borough of Petržalka

Official website: Bratislava - Rozvoj nájomného bývania

Skyscrapercity thread: [Bratislava] Nájomné bývanie

Location:

Street: Muchovo námestie
Borough: Petržalka
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: Pantograph
Investor: City of Bratislava
Construction period: 2023-2026
Type: Mixed-use (homes, retail)
Homes: 153
Retail: 300 sqm
Greenery: 3.000 sqm
City of Bratislava revealed look of another rental housing scheme with aim to ease the ongoing affordable housing crisis. New residential complex will be built in two stages, together containing approximately 153 homes. New park for the local community will be a part of the development as well.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava downtown is changing every day. This is how it looks at the moment. In a few years, several new towers will fill the former industrial section of the city.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDrYQxFnf3F/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDMqttOnlJ5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBjMtl2Hp80/


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*ESET Campus *| New HQ and campus of Slovak IT corporation

Bratislava Forum thread: [Bratislava] ESET Campus

Location:

Street: Cesta na Červený most, Lamačská cesta 
Borough: Karlova Ves
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group
Investor: ESET
Construction period: 2024-2026
Type: Mixed-use (offices, R&D, residences, cultural venue)
Offices: TBA
Homes: TBA
Capacity of the venue: Up to 1k visitors
The largest Slovak IT corporation intends to build its new HQ and to combine it with R&D facilities, massive co-working centre, tech hub and auditorium. The campus will be located close to the IT faculty of Slovak technical university and Slovak Academy of Sciences as well as natural reserve and forest park which is the most popular Bratislava recreational area. Design of the campus is a result of architectural competition between BIG, MVRDV and WilkinsonEyre. 









ESET didn't officially publish the renders yet, this is leaked competition entry by BIG. ​


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

A new video of Bratislava during night. Parts of the new downtown area are also visible, including the construction of the first Bratislava skyscraper Eurovea Tower (1:33).


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

In 2021, start of construction of at least 6 towers is expected in the downtown area. With the ongoing construction of the tallest Eurovea Tower (see above), Bratislava will soon have a dense cluster with several buldings of more than 100 meters.

*Sky Park *| Second stage of the development, containing a new residential and office tower

Official website: Sky Park

Bratislava Forum thread: [Bratislava] Sky Park

Location:

Street: Čulenova
Borough: Staré Mesto
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: Zaha Hadid Architects
Investor: Penta Real Estate
Construction period: 2017-2024
Type: Mixed-use (offices, residences, retail)
Offices: 80.000 sqm
Homes: 1.048
Retail: 7.000 sqm
Height: 120m + 103m 
The key part of the rising Bratislava downtown designed by Zaha Hadid Architects in cooperation with Vietzke&Borstelmann and local firms. Development is composed of several towers located in a public park. In the central part of the area stands the reconstructed heating plant by Slovak early modern architect Dušan Jurkovič. It is a listed monument, now hosting co-working centre.








Note that four towers are already completed

*Portum *| Twin residential towers and commercial base

Official website: Portum

Bratislava Forum thread: [Bratislava] Portum

Location:

Street: Chalupkova / Košická
Borough: Staré Mesto
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: A1 Architecture
Investor: TK Estate / TopEstates
Construction period: 2021-2024
Type: Mixed-use (residences, hotel, retail)
Homes: 350
Retail: 11.000 sqm
Height: 115m + 97m
Another towers for Bratislava downtown were on hold for some time, now with a new Czech investor and moving approval process it seems that the project is about to start really soon. According to the developer, a vast public space with art together with high quality of homes in the towers should make this project a landmark for the area.










*Metropolis *| Residential towers

Official website: Metropolis

Bratislava Forum thread: [Bratislava] Metropolis

Location:

Street: Bottova
Borough: Staré Mesto
Map: Google
Project facts:

Architects: Citywork Architects
Investor: Mint Group
Construction period: 2021-2023
Type: Mixed-use (residences, retail)
Homes: 298
Retail: 1.000 sqm
Height: 63m
Altough relatively low, these towers will fill an empty plot as well as an empty space in the skyline which will become more dense. Development was on hold for some time just like Portum, but again a Czech investor restarted activity and started the sale of flats.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Relatively recent (end of November) photo of central Bratislava with the changing skyline.


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Tell you what guys! I am from Poland but considering to what I just saw in such a little place like Bratislava is amazing! Might be wrong but can't see any other city sizs of Bratislava better developed in Europe at the moment!


----------



## Cool_John753 (Jan 5, 2018)

Agree, for a city of population of 400k it has an amazing future skyline which is changing every year.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, population of Bratislava is not only 400k - that's an official yet unreliable number. According to an analysis of active cellphones, the population of Bratislava can be around 600k and daily population of 750k-800k as the suburbs are expanding quickly due to high costs of living.

But still I find it impressive. There are cities like Vilnius or Zagreb with roughly similar population but the highrise development cannot be compared. I believe that in a few years, there will be no city in Eastern Europe except of Warsaw and Moscow (we will see about Kiev and Belgrade) that could match Bratislava skyline. There are also two more clusters in planning - one on the right bank of Danube in *Nové Lido* development, another around Trnavské Mýto intersection.

Nové Lido could look like this (left side of the river):










And next to Trnavské Mýto are these two towers planned, both around 120 meters tall:









Danubius Tower









Nový Istropolis (also posted above)


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

TBH bro I believe not just in Eastern Europa but rather generally in Europe! Developement and progress is amazing so far! It seems like Bratislava will follow Warsaw in numbers of clusters as we have 3 right now! Well done guys and keep posting

Warsaw footage similar to Bratislava Night Aerials:


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Here are a few more notable recently announced projects and updates, starting with a few renovations:



BHT said:


> View attachment 689131
> 
> Originally opened in 1895, the Grössling City Bath used to be one of the most popular places in Bratislava to gather, meet other people and relax. At the time of its closure in 1994, Grössling barely served this purpose - it was in poor technical condition and mostly used for sport lessons or events. The current project contains a renovation of the whole complex as well as construction of a new building that will infill an empty lot on Kúpeľná st. Beside restoring the function of city bath, a new department of the Bratislava City Library including a café will be created there too.
> 
> ...





ado.prvy said:


> Konecne, tato prieluka sa riesi snad uz od krizy 2008...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Then we have another small public housing project:


BHT said:


> Boli zverejnené výsledky súťaže na Parkovú - víťazný návrh je od Superatelieru:
> View attachment 968619
> 
> View attachment 968621
> ...


Some nice little parks and squares:


mike256 said:


> *Rekonštrukcia parčíka na Radlinského*
> 
> View attachment 957511
> 
> ...





mike256 said:


> Z primátorovho FB:
> 
> 
> View attachment 725951





BHT said:


> Víťazný návrh Komenského nám.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some smaller commercial projects:



BHT said:


> *The Mill (BBC VI)
> 
> Location:*
> 
> ...





carbonkid said:


> Location: Bratislava, Petržalka
> 
> Construction period: 01/2021 – 04/2023
> 
> ...


And some large scale redevelopments:



BHT said:


> Palma
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> ...





BHT said:


> Dajme si sem ešte aj detail na celú štvrť:
> View attachment 723072
> 
> Aj keď to znázorňuje iba hmotu jednotlivých budov, musím povedať, že som veľmi milo prekvapený - v porovnaní s prvotným urbanistickým návrhom došlo k uzavretiu niektorých blokov, zástavba pôsobí viac kompaktne. Pokiaľ bude architektúra dostatočne rôznorodá (t.j. čo objekt, to iný autor) a zvolí sa rovnako citlivý prístup ako je tomu v prípade Vydrice, Lido má reálnu šancu stať sa konkurenciou pre stredoveké jadro, o Eurovea City nehovoriac. Akurát východná časť územia tu zatiaľ pôsobí trocha rozpačito - týka sa to najmä tých piatich veží chaoticky umiestnených v priestore a "odrezaných" budov za Apollom.
> ...


I'm sure I must have forgotten about something, things have been moving fast lately.


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Speaking of which, the Bory project has just been updated, with a seemingly somewhat improved urban design for future development (though still a far cry from a proper city block layout):


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

In terms of highrises and city-size Bratislava is unmatched (excepted for a few weird cases such as Monaco or Benidorm) but highrises is hopefully not the only proof of development. Most (Western in particular) European cities of that size (let's say roughly between 100.000 and 1.000.000 people) are of course as developed as Bratislava (Luxembourg, Uttrecht, Ghent, Dijon, Toledo, Bologna, Wroclaw, etc.). Still, what Bratislava is doing is extremely impressive and it is very satisfying to see that happening in real time .


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Very interesting to see how the city has developed over the last few years. This riverside cluster is very presentable.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

When the Central European University moved from Budapest to Vienna, I wonder how beneficial it would have been for it to move to Bratislava instead. I don't know if the influx of new people would have benefited the city or cause (or even worsened) a housing crisis. Bratislava looks very beautiful. I hope to visit soon.


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I wish they'd at least considered it...


----------



## HoldenC (Jan 8, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> Well, population of Bratislava is not only 400k - that's an official yet unreliable number. According to an analysis of active cellphones, the population of Bratislava can be around 600k and daily population of 750k-800k as the suburbs are expanding quickly due to high costs of living.
> 
> But still I find it impressive. There are cities like Vilnius or Zagreb with roughly similar population but the highrise development cannot be compared. I believe that in a few years, there will be no city in Eastern Europe except of Warsaw and Moscow (we will see about Kiev and Belgrade) that could match Bratislava skyline. There are also two more clusters in planning - one on the right bank of Danube in *Nové Lido* development, another around Trnavské Mýto intersection.
> 
> ...


 You are right! Zagreb with population of 1.1 million with suburbs has very little highrises and none currently in construction or announced. I am from Zagreb but I come here to see nice highrise construction.


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Another larger development complex at the outskirts has revealed its continuation.


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

It looks very good. Great addition to the skyline.


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Well it probably won't be visible from most angles, not only is it located deep in the suburbs (though perhaps not "at the outskirts", as I said previously), but also obscured by hills. Here's the approximate location.

Also, some first renders of the Palma development have been released by one of the architect teams:


BHT said:


> Na webe Ateliéru 3A sa objavili tieto zaujímavé obrázky:
> 
> Už známe axonometrie, len z trocha iných uhlov
> View attachment 998624
> ...


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava might get a new bridge over Danube. It will be a pedestrian bridge linking Eurovea and Nové Lido developments, built by developer JTRE. Developer is organizing a student competition, proper competition should happen afterwards.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice video showing the downtown area with recent highrise development and construction of the first skyscraper. In 1:20, also the reconstruction of Slovak national gallery can be seen.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Amazing development!


----------



## Bartek78 (Oct 24, 2005)

nice to see all those new developments! kudos from Warsaw!


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

Some new renders of the national gallery renovation:


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

The results of the competition for a new design of the (connected) SNP and Kamenne squares and their surroundings have been announced. The winner being LOIDL architects from Berlin.


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks very nice and cozy.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

From the below quoted post in the Bratislava section,
what is this "PENTA" building under construction in the Sky Park area ?



















http://imgur.com/PEpLml0




OscarNiemeyer said:


>


----------



## LTV1905 (May 22, 2021)

Very nice. Truly a great modern center that Bratislava has created over the last few years.


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

"what is this "PENTA" building under construction in the Sky Park area ? "

It is the 4th residential tower, same as the other 3 tower next to it. Hopefully, the highest and last (office) tower will break ground before new year


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## zuz13 (Jul 7, 2021)

BHT said:


> *Pri Mlynoch*
> 
> Location:
> 
> ...


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

An update on Palma:



forneus1 said:


> Celkova Palma (polo)odhalena: ZDROJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

BHT said:


> *ESET Campus*
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> ...


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

BIG Presentation (in English) of the above campus from 10:40


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

The status of the main high-rise projects in Bratislava as of the end of 2021:


----------



## TT1721 (Nov 7, 2021)

Bratislava will have a great looking skyline in a few years time.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Edmos said:


> The status of the main high-rise projects in Bratislava as of the end of 2021:
> View attachment 2485113


Great summary. However, you missed one 120 metres tall tower - Jégého Alej V which is about to get final approval.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Now some news regarding public space: Current mayor is an architect and improvement of the state of public space in Bratislava is his key priority. With the local elections coming next year, several areas will be reconstructed or transformed.

New skatepark will be built under Most SNP (UFO) bridge:









Largest fountain in Slovakia is getting reconstruction at the moment. When completed it will allow pedestrians to enjoy water in its pools:









Woods above Bratislava will offer several possibilities to relax in the revamped areas. One of the new structures is located on the site of former ammunition storage.









New park located around the memorial of an assasinated student in Bratislava riverfront will be completed next year.









Another skatepark is about the be completed in the borough of Karlova Ves:









New pocket park will be created in the city center, next to one of the busiest tram stops in the city.









Orchard with japanese cherry trees in the city center will be improved over the next months:









Dilapidated area on the outskirts of Bratislava will get a new park.









Finally, construction of the "promenade" in Železná studnička, Bratislava's main recreational area, is about to start over the coming months:









Small park in the historical core of the city should be built as well:









City of Bratislava now also improved the standards for paving the streets. New paving was tested on several streets this year, next year also the customized "Bratislava pavement" will appear in the city. Bratislava also borrowed Prague street furniture and it is using it as the new official furniture of the city.


----------



## TT1721 (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks for the rundown. Just checked the website on your signature (YIM.BA), great source for updates


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Amrafel said:


> Great summary. However, you missed one 120 metres tall tower - Jégého Alej V which is about to get final approval.


Thanks. I was considering it to put it in, as it's tall, but that's all. The design, the location with the whole "Jégého Alej" project does not feel "premium". It's like a second tier project. But who knows, maybe should be up there.


----------



## hetkampenvan (10 mo ago)

Anything new now days?


----------



## hetkampenvan (10 mo ago)

MarioAL said:


> An update on Palma:
> 
> Very nice and a beautiful way to reuse old Industrial heritage


----------



## hetkampenvan (10 mo ago)

and nice that Bratislava is booming lately, a lot of new projects. Think I gonna revisit it soon, was there in 2011 for the last time. A lot of new things to see and give the city a good third change. This is very great too: The story continues – Vydrica


----------



## MarioAL (Apr 25, 2014)

I suppose this belongs here, the city has unveiled their plan to cover part of the road that split the city centre in the 70s, cutting through Old Town and following the perimeter of what's left of the old city walls, with a park for pedestrians.

Before:









After:









Before:









After:




































Project page (in Slovak): Plató Staromestská


----------



## MLL1849 (10 mo ago)

Very good initiative. I always found this road crossing through the city as a stain on Bratislava.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier (Jun 29, 2020)

MarioAL said:


> I suppose this belongs here, the city has unveiled their plan to cover part of the road that split the city centre in the 70s, cutting through Old Town and following the perimeter of what's left of the old city walls, with a park for pedestrians.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Great!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

That project will look great as it takes place on the steps of the hill where the Castle stands


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Pri Mýte*
> 
> View attachment 3845049
> 
> ...


These are old renders. While the first and second stage of the development is completed since 2018, third stage was redesigned. It now looks like this:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Nový Istropolis*
> 
> Nové Mesto
> 
> ...


Update 11/10


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Nové Apollo*
> 
> Ružinov
> 
> ...


29.09


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Portum*
> 
> Downtown
> 
> ...


*Downtown Bratislava will get new towers. The long-awaited Portum can go into construction*

The next few years will be spent in the construction of new high-rise buildings in the new commercial center of Bratislava. The implementation of another significant project could start soon: Portum on the corner of Landererová, Košická and Chalúpková has received a building permit. 









Downtown dostane nové veže. Dlhoočakávané Portum môže ísť do výstavby


Najbližšie roky sa v novom komerčnom centre Bratislavy budú niesť vo výstavbe nových výškových budov. Už čoskoro by sa mohla rozbehnúť realizácia ďalšieho výrazného projektu: Portum na nároží Landererovej, Košickej a Chalúpkovej získal stavebné povolenie. Developer sľubuje vznik luxusného...




www.yimba.sk


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Metropolis (Rezidencia Bottova)*
> 
> Downtown
> 
> ...


29.09


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jégého Alej V*
> 
> Ružinov
> 
> ...


29.09


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sky Park Offices*
> 
> Downtown
> 
> ...


29.09


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Zwirn*
> 
> Downtown
> 
> ...


11.10


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Mill*
> 
> Ružinov
> 
> ...


09/10


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Klingerka II,III U/C
















Source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Zwirn (III.phase), Klingerka II,III, Metropolis and Eurovea Tower 4in1 construction update








Source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

The redesigned look of Sky Park Tower (120m)

















































Current state:








source
source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Hospital Bory is nearing completion




































































source
source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

*East Tower (105m)*









There is a possibility that the developer will cancel the planned 105m tall office tower and will replace it with an approx. 250m tall residential skyscraper. No final decision yet.
















source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

*New rendering released for

Klingerka II/III*

_Housing, retail, offices and public space with three residential and one 141m tall office tower









source_


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

*Vydrica 

I.phase*
Mixed-use development

























Some new renderings for *II. phase*
















source


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Bratislava constructions seems to be top class! Well done lads! Regards from Poland


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Some major renovations around the city
*
Arena theatre







*









The surrondings around the *Daniel Tupý memorial* infront of the theatre was also renewed. The parking lot was cancelled and a new park has been born. Was opened back in September.
































source source source
*
SNG (Slovak National Gallery) has been opened













































*






























source source source

*Michael's gate *after renovation







































source source


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

*Vajnorská project*

Architectural competition comprises one round and aims to find the future development solution for a long-neglected brownfield with mixed-use offering housing and public amenities, with a gross floor area exceeding 146,000 sq. meters.

Participating studios:

Baumschlager Eberle Architekten
Bevk Perović architects
ChartierDalix
Chybík + Krištof
Pantograph
Superateliér
The winner will be announced March, next year.








We are organizing an architectural competition for the Vajnorská project | News | Penta Real Estate


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

*Slnečnice-Nad Mestom*

Final building permit is approved. The biggest phase yet of project Slnečnice is about to start.

_Residential project with 1577 housing units_
















source


----------

